# Lightest weight Hardtail under $900 get creative people



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok I recently purchased a Cannondale Quick CX 3 27lbs not bad. 

But thats a street 700c bike. I am looking for a very light weight Hardtail mtb. That I purchase for $900 max $1,000. 

I limit the budget before helpfull people try and submit Carbon or Titanium Hardtails. 

thanks mtbr community:thumbsup:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

For $900, you'll just get a carbon/titanium frame.


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Go BD... change out bars, stem, pedals and wheels.... you will be under 29lb to start and should be around 27lb after


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

When asking this question, I think it's a good idea to consider this mountain biking maxim:

Light, strong, cheap; pick any two.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Going to be an interesting thread, but if considering prices of used stuff I bet it will be in the 20# or lower.
I have less than $900 in mine, using mostly new (close out, last years stuff), except for the pedals and fork which where bought used. 23.6# and that about it for me without spending a ton of money, replacing the frame, or getting some wheels that would be iffy under my #220


----------



## D-Avid (May 18, 2006)

Loose the waterbottle cage and the rear brake and go singlespeed. Oh wait looks like u have ss.lol


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

D-Avid said:


> Loose the waterbottle cage and the rear brake and go singlespeed. Oh wait looks like u have ss.lol


Still got 9 speed in the back with a Sram 970 cassette, X9 med derailleur, and a X0 twist shift. Kinda light, but not fragile light.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

Eville140 said:


> Going to be an interesting thread, but if considering prices of used stuff I bet it will be in the 20# or lower.
> I have less than $900 in mine, using mostly new (close out, last years stuff), except for the pedals and fork which where bought used. 23.6# and that about it for me without spending a ton of money, replacing the frame, or getting some wheels that would be iffy under my #220


Can you itemize the components in your build?


----------



## D-Avid (May 18, 2006)

Just kidding bout the back brake. I prolly use the back brake more than the front.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought this bike a year ago for $599 and after removing some parts and swapping out others I'm now at 27.25 lbs


*2010 Access XCL 9r 9.5









Orginal VS current











































*​


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks very much to everyone fore the replies I am gonna post pics just like him when I get my Cannondale Quick CX 3 27lbs now. 

I planned to do the same type of upgrades. 

Ritchey Carbon handle bars.
Carbon seat post
Hollowgram BB30 crank
SRAM XX shifters
and some better brake levers.
Continental 700x37 Sport Contact Tires. and Continetal light weight tubes.
Lighter Deore Front Derailur 

Most lkely make it down to 25lbs or less.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

chimpanzee00 said:


> Can you itemize the components in your build?


Frame- 17" Leader 516 (Bluesky)
Fork- 08' Reba Race (Craigslist)
Wheels- Mavic Cross-Trails ($89 set from Competitive Cyclist, which I bought another set)
Tyres- 2.1 Racing Raplh (Ebay, ligtly used)
Tubes- Ghetto Tubeless, Presta Valves cut from tubes in trash bin at LBS, Gorilla Tape, Homebrew sealant
Crank/BB- SLX (BlueSky)
Pedals- Eggbeater SL's (Used Ebay)
Rear Der.- Sram X.9
Front Der.- E13 XCX chainguide (Traded a X-9 FD)
Cassette- Sram 970
Chain- Cheap KMC
Stem- Sette Edge
Bar- FSA SL-K flat Bar (Used Ebay)
Shifter- Sram X.0 Gripshifter (Used Eaby)
Grips- Ritchey WCS foam 
Brakes- Elixer 5 (Craigslist)
Post- Kalloy Uno SP-357 with Woodman Deathgrip clamp
Seat- WTB Silerado (Chainlove)

Took a bit, to get it together for cheap as possible and wait for things to pop up on ebay or CL.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

OP - much as I love mountain bikes, from what you said about your use, it seems a little pointless. The Quick ought to take good care of you until you've done at least your first couple of trail rides, or decide to start doing road rides over an hour.

I also don't think that those parts you want to bolt to it will make that big a difference, except for the tires. If the saddle doesn't work for you, though, consider replacing it, and you may want a new stem to get the bars the bike does come with in the right spot for you.


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> OP - much as I love mountain bikes, from what you said about your use, it seems a little pointless. The Quick ought to take good care of you until you've done at least your first couple of trail rides, or decide to start doing road rides over an hour.
> 
> I also don't think that those parts you want to bolt to it will make that big a difference, except for the tires. If the saddle doesn't work for you, though, consider replacing it, and you may want a new stem to get the bars the bike does come with in the right spot for you.


any suggestions or are you saying thw quick cx 3 is a useless bike not good for trails, not good for road use over an hour. What an ignorant good for nothing statement. No thanks for your non-help. Go post else where.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You can read whatever you want to into my statement. Hybrids do have their uses, but if you're trying to carry speed through corners, do sustained climbing or descending, or go on longer rides, they don't do as well as the appropriate bike for whichever your primary surface is. In your other thread you said you're riding almost exclusively on the street. Which bike you use for that is not that important, and neither is the stuff bolted to it, as long as it fits. A lot of people are more comfortable with the upright riding position. So my suggestion is to ride your new bike and be happy. When you start finding its limitations, get a bike that addresses them, but don't jump the gun. One $900 hardtail is much like another, so which one you get is not particularly important. Buy based on fit, or paint scheme if you can't tell the difference test-riding.

Of course, it's a free country and people who don't have as much to spend getting into the sport need to get used bikes somewhere. Nobody's going to stop you from walking into your shop and getting another ride.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I would get this one and its good price and you can put the other money to other stuff
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_comp_xi.htm

or
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/windsor_cliff29pro_xi.htm


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

jpeters said:


> I would get this one and its good price and you can put the other money to other stuff
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_comp_xi.htm
> 
> or
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/windsor_cliff29pro_xi.htm


Many thanks however msot likely those bikes are not even 27lbs I am guessing.

I am going with these as my firt upgrade to the rear first as my budget allows but won't HYdraulic brakes just Add more weight. Which is what I am trying to reduce?

Avid Elixir 5 Hydraulic Disc


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

i wonder why i am answering this thread because i think the op never intended to buy another bike & is either just trolling or else got sold a load of bs when he bought his c-dale hybrid that it can actually be used for both street & mtb riding & then learned it really can't. if that is so, i don't understand such an insincere way of seeking suggestions to upgrade it a little for real trail-riding. 
but anyway... 
1) no cheap bike (road or mtb) will ever be really light without spending lots more $. your bike's weight is nothing special, it should be be lighter than a mtb cuz it does not have to be as sturdy. in fact, 27 #s is heavy for a road bike. 
2) why would you chose hydro brakes as your 1st swap? what does that accomplish for you? how 'bout looking into some real mtb tires 1st? will a bigger tire fit into that frame?
3) good luck...i think you're gonna need it


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

my main riding is street riding and I need brakes with more power because I'll be going much faster than a Mountain bike. Its a hybrid bike. So they weight is appropriate. The very last thing I'll be doing on this bike is Mountain biking or rough terrain. Heck I just put Continetal Slick tires on it zero tread.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Ice Cold said:


> my main riding is street riding and I need brakes with more power because I'll be going much faster than a Mountain bike...


obviously you have absolutely no idea what you're doing...
or maybe you are an olympic-class rider?
how fast you gonna go on a hybrid with erect seating & leisure-ride gearing?
do you realize that the fastest riders on the fastest road bikes use side-pull calipers & have no problem stopping?
take your nonsense to a roadbike forum...


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

I need and wanted better brakes, I am posting here mainly because it the Beginer forum. Even with its gearing its heads and tails faster than a MTB, but they are for different purposes. I wont being doing off road or rock trails. But the speed that what I wanted with some flexibility.

http://www.amazon.com/Kenda-KNOBBY-K849-Bread-Black/dp/B00474U3ZM

I can throw some of these on my bike and do some light trails even if I wanted to hybrids really give the owner some flexibility and speed. That a MTB can deliver. But I miss out on fun off roads but there no elevation or any terrain here in Miami so it would be pointless to get a MTB.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

First, you don't need better brakes on the CX 3. You just don't. 

Second, there are trails around Miami, even though they are flat. Take the time and effort to find them.


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> First, you don't need better brakes on the CX 3. You just don't.
> 
> Second, there are trails around Miami, even though they are flat. Take the time and effort to find them.


*WHY? * brakes are always a good upgrade.

some nice Elixr Hydraulic 5's in the rear to lock it up and skid to a stop.

or hydraulics are not capable of "locking up" ?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Kill a trail too. People put a lot of time and energy into maintaining and building those.

EDIT: Oops. I posted this after reading bad mechanic's post. Not sure how it ended up up here.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Ice Cold said:


> *WHY? * brakes are always a good upgrade.
> 
> some nice Elixr Hydraulic 5's in the rear to lock it up and skid to a stop.
> 
> or hydraulics are not capable of "locking up" ?


Oh my goodness. You need to learn technique and develop your skill set before you even _think_ about upgrades.

Brakes aren't always a good upgrade if what you have are already capable of doing the job. My cross country bikes still use v-brakes because they're adequate for the job. Your disc brakes on your hybrid are more than enough.

Next, if you're locking the rear brake and skidding to a stop, you have no idea how to properly stop a bike. Your front brakes provides most of your braking power, not your rear brake. Also, a skidding tires stops much slower than a turning one (and is a great way to kill a tire).


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Ice Cold said:


> *WHY? * brakes are always a good upgrade.
> 
> some nice Elixr Hydraulic 5's in the rear to lock it up and skid to a stop.
> 
> or hydraulics are not capable of "locking up" ?


That comment tells me you have never used hydro brakes... They aren't made for locking up.

Ever driven a car or a motorcycle? You DON'T want to lockup, there is less control in skidding than in pressure controlled braking. That is just showing that you really don't know what you need, want or what would work better for you.

If you wanna "skid", go lock up your brake lever-less BMX'r and shredding the rear tire. Or maybe keep doing smoky burnouts on your moto....

Hydro brakes are built on pressure from the levers on fluid in the brakelines.. meaning you can change the stopping power from a slight reduction to a slam on jam if needed. They aren't more expensive because they're better, they are more expensive because they offer better control.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Ice Cold said:


> ...some nice Elixr Hydraulic 5's in the rear to lock it up and skid to a stop.
> 
> or hydraulics are not capable of "locking up" ?


i think all you guys just do not understand what this fool is really after...

the 1st clue is he kept referring to fast street riding in south beach
next he kept repeating there is no mtbing in miami (which is complete nonsense) 
finally it comes out that what he mostly wants is to skid

there is a pretty big fixed gear bike scene in south beach...this dope wants to do mad skidz & glom some hipster cred, ya know? 
but he thinks you skid with the rear brake & he wants to do it on his multi-geared hybrid

Ice Cold...get a clue


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

markaitch said:


> i think all you guys just do not understand what this fool is really after...
> 
> the 1st clue is he kept referring to fast street riding in south beach
> next he kept repeating there is no mtbing in miami (which is complete nonsense)
> ...


Yeah I would say you are correct hit the nail on the head lol:thumbsup:


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

So you want to ride around fast on the street skidding your tires?? I don't understand what you want. Why dont you get a set of shimano saint brakes because of the higher speeds I dont think the xc brakes will cut it. For sure you need something better for your bike I think saints will fit the bill the gears are much higher on your bike so you will be faster hense more stopping power needed.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Something is weird. 

"Locking up and skidding to a stop" ???? 

WTF?

It may not be what he wants to hear, but light weight is not a priority for a $900 mountain bike. It's gonna be heavy. And if you can afford all those relarively expensive upgrades, you would be better off getting a more expensive bike in the first place.

A jack of all trades is the master of none. Sounds like he's on a fast train to Frankenbike City.

I enjoy helping novice riders, but like Strother Martin said in Cool Hand Luke: "Some men, you just can't reach. . . . . ."


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Ice Cold said:


> my main riding is street riding and I need brakes with more power because I'll be going much faster than a Mountain bike. Its a hybrid bike. So they weight is appropriate. The very last thing I'll be doing on this bike is Mountain biking or rough terrain. Heck I just put Continetal Slick tires on it zero tread.


---
IC,
Realize that this is a mt bike forum. People here give good advice - when asked relevant ?'s.
Parts are $$, and to upgrade any bike, with your wish list will blow your $1000 budget.
First you ask for a lightweight HT, then defend your CX bike - if it could only skid like you did as a kid. [BTW 70% of stopping power is from the front brake.]
Either I'm missing something, your confused, wasting people's time, need to work on your communication skills, or perhaps have escaped from a state facility...
Maintain eye contact, and back away slowly...


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

you guys still are not getting it...
betcha this is what the op wants to do


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

To each their own...

..but that is some of the dumbest use of a bike I have ever seen. Who the heck wants to watch that?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I 'got it' the first time.


----------



## mattleegee (Apr 20, 2011)

to bad this thread has gone bad but i also purchased a cannondale quick cx3 and feel like i am only doing things halfway
there is a nice trail near my house (paved) and i have been riding 10-25 miles per day on it, and all i see is road bikes, and moving alot better then my quickCX

You think road tires would help me or should i just pick having a real MTB or get a road bike?

I just dont think doing both things half way is working, i got 50mm of travel on skinny trail tires. Need construction ideas


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm not a fan of hybrids. At all. They do neither pavement nor dirt well. If you can afford it, buy both a road bike and a mountain bike; cheaper ones of each will work better than an expensive hybrid. If you're mostly mountains and want to do some pavement, then just buy slicks for your MTB instead of a hybrid.


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

mattleegee said:


> to bad this thread has gone bad but i also purchased a cannondale quick cx3 and feel like i am only doing things halfway
> there is a nice trail near my house (paved) and i have been riding 10-25 miles per day on it, and all i see is road bikes, and moving alot better then my quickCX
> 
> You think road tires would help me or should i just pick having a real MTB or get a road bike?
> ...


I got the Quick CX because it gives me more options, light trails which South FL has some, but no terrain and elevation FL is flat. Also the flexibility of having a bike much faster than MTB's because 99% of my riding is street, but I wanted the flexibity and performance of a front shock should I go off some curbs. I actually just saw my new tires at my LBS Continental Sport Contacts 28" x 1 3/8" x 1 5/8" they are totally slick and have a low rolling resistance. MTB's for road use don't make sense. I had slicks on my other MTB's and those helped but the CX 3 is most likely 15 or so lbs lighter than my old Sports Authority Schwinn MTB. So its gonna be a nice upgrade. And should I want to I can throw some Knobby Kenda 700x40 tires on and handle trails like other hardtail MTB's. ISaying hybrids are masters of none, is like saying SUV's fail because they are not good for highway driving and not good for offroading because they are not sturdy enough like dedicated off road vehicles. The Quick CX 3 is like any SUV out there capable of road use and capable of light off road use.


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, it's been a while since i bought a bike ( main ride is 2004 stump jumper far expert) but my FSr and mt old 96 rock hopper are both sub 27lbs the 96 rockhopper stock is 26lbs. how heavy are these rigs we're talking about??? 
my FSr which i built from a used frame only cost $1200 and is 26.5 lbs no fancy hardware, just well selected components. 

remember 5 lbs removed from the rider has a much greater impact on your riding than alb removed from your rug! also cheaper to lost the 5lbs!!!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Ice Cold said:


> ...I can throw some Knobby Kenda 700x40 tires on and handle trails like other hardtail MTB's.


No. :nono:


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=679803

No, there's nothing worth riding in Miami... not one of the top trails in the southeast or anything like that.


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> No. :nono:


+ :nono:

Hope you don't really believe some knobby kendas will make that hybrid a MTB....:skep:

And if the hybrid you bought only checks in at a SINGLE pound or 2 lighter than my full sized 29r that is just scary.


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

I like this thread.....i just don't know how much longer I can stroke.


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

bclagge said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=679803
> 
> No, there's nothing worth riding in Miami... not one of the top trails in the southeast or anything like that.


Nice video but I am on South Beach I like Markham Park especially their Target Range but its far and do go often.

I alos didn't see anything challenging about that trail that my Cannondale could not handle.


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Ice Cold said:


> Nice video but I am on South Beach I like Markham Park especially their Target Range but its far and do go often.
> 
> I alos didn't see anything challenging about that trail that my Cannondale could not handle.


Well go ride it on a trail....


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

What are you guys talking about?? The only difference between a cross bike and a mtb is the wheels he can just get a second wheel set and when he wants a MTB just put on the MTB wheels.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I want to warn you your cross bike when you start hitting some rocks and roots the wheels will bend for sure. I had some MTB specific wheels that were lower end Alex en24 with shimano deore hubs mtb specific wheels and they would go out of true all of the time. Now I run fulcrums and have no problems.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Ice Cold said:


> I alos didn't see anything challenging about that trail that my Cannondale could not handle.


Yeah, good luck with that. 

If you'd even manage to ride it without crashing all over the place, you'll be going at a snail's pace. Do yourself a favor and just avoid that trail on your CX3.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

jpeters said:


> What are you guys talking about?? The only difference between a cross bike and a mtb is the wheels he can just get a second wheel set and when he wants a MTB just put on the MTB wheels.


You're joking, right? Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I feel like this thread is starting to go even more sideways.

Cross bike, beginning of last season...









Hybrid...









and Clones and Eville have already posted mountain bikes. Just because Cannondale's marketing people decided to call something with flat bars, 700C wheels and a super-short suspension fork a 'cross bike doesn't make it so. They also have some things they call flat bar road bikes. "Hybrid" is a dirty word, and I tend to think there's a good reason for that. Fisher calls them "Dual Sport." Not sure what other names there are.

If I had to ride trails on something other than a mountain bike, I'd choose my 'cross bike. Not a hybrid. I sometimes do take it on trails, actually.


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Well do you want a blingy bike that is a prime target for a thief on South Beach or something to ride on a trail?

It's a sweet looking ride but what are your exact plans? $700 on REI and you have a couple $100's in upgrades planned for your weight weenie.... That's a highly expensive price tag for a hybrid that isn't strong enough for much more than street and very light trail. I like the idea but the cost is absurd....

I'd rather find a CList deal and build it from scratch, cost you much less.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I feel like this thread is starting to go even more sideways.
> 
> Cross bike, beginning of last season...
> 
> ...


Sorry in Europe the cross bike is the same name as the hybrid. Hybrid here is more like a trekking bike and the cross bikes are like MTBS on crack


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

jpeters said:


> Sorry in Europe


I'm sorry you're in Europe too.  That lemon law about bikes in Germany sounded pretty sweet though.


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

More like $600 running Continental Slicks for street riding. And get her as light as I can. Its a worthy frame to do some upgrades should I want or need. To sure its easy to say should have just spent more money upfront. The CX 1 is according to Cannondale 25lbs but its $1,300 bucks. My CX 3 is 27 lbs I can maybe shave a few off. And get some nice upgrades at the same time. And really the aesthetics of the CX 3 sold me. Its the bike that " I " need. And surely capable of some light trails like Markham Park or Virginia Key. Heck I'd go on those trails with my slicks on, I didn't see anything challenging about them.


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Well if you have it all figured out go do it...Why ask here?

Then start the "hybrid" revolution, possibly your own forum. Good Luck


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Ice Cold said:


> Heck I'd go on those trails with my slicks on, I didn't see anything challenging about them.


Before you start talking big, why don't you just give it a try? I so appreciate a complete noob rending his judgement on a good trail from a video .

I also don't appreciate you starting a thread on buying a mountain bike, just to talk about your hybrid some more. This site is for *mountain* bikes. Your hybrid is not a mountain bike, and, quite simply, is not designed to go off road.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I'm sorry you're in Europe too.  That lemon law about bikes in Germany sounded pretty sweet though.


Lol yeah its nice if your bike breaks 3 times in 2 years u get a new one.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Before you start talking big, why don't you just give it a try? I so appreciate a complete noob rending his judgement on a good trail from a video .
> 
> I also don't appreciate you starting a thread on buying a mountain bike, just to talk about your hybrid some more. This site is for *mountain* bikes. Your hybrid is not a mountain bike, and, quite simply, is not designed to go off road.


Yeah go back to the hybrid site :nono:
We like 4 ft drops and rock gardens not riding around on the road skidding tires


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Dec 31, 2010)

Ice Cold said:


> More like $600 running Continental Slicks for street riding. And get her as light as I can. Its a worthy frame to do some upgrades should I want or need. To sure its easy to say should have just spent more money upfront. The CX 1 is according to Cannondale 25lbs but its $1,300 bucks. My CX 3 is 27 lbs I can maybe shave a few off. And get some nice upgrades at the same time. And really the aesthetics of the CX 3 sold me. Its the bike that " I " need. And surely capable of some light trails like Markham Park or Virginia Key. Heck I'd go on those trails with my slicks on, I didn't see anything challenging about them.


Good luck with that. I tacoed a pretty decent wheel on my Homegrown at Markham. I thought the bugs would carry me away on the walk out. But with your six pound weight advantage you should stay grounded.


----------

